# Can I just show off for a second? Can I?



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Of _course _I can!

6 months old and already a two-hand tapping master. :smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Of _course _I can!
> 6 months old and already a two-hand tapping master. :smile:


Man, that's a great pic - it will come back in 20 years when he's on a board like this in the 'post a pic of your first guitar' thread. 
My little fella is 2, and plays the ukelele and my 335 lap-style like Jeff Healey. 
Can't start em young enough. (He's actually pretty nifty with a slide...)


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

there's really only one thing i can say to that..

:rockon2:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

excellent pic!



> 6 months old and already a two-hand tapping master.


actually, it looks as if hes using his foot to mute when necessary, and also to hit certain harmonics at key moments. thats pretty advanced for his age.:smile:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

fraser said:


> actually, it looks as if hes using his foot to mute when necessary, and also to hit certain harmonics at key moments. thats pretty advanced for his age.:smile:


I hadn't even noticed that! I thought I heard some higher order harmonic content in there when he was wailing away. The kid's going to give Stanely Jordan a run for his money.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Does the pick sticking through the strings provide some interesting overtones, or is it more for muting?

In any case--interesting style choice.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

zontar said:


> Does the pick sticking through the strings provide some interesting overtones, or is it more for muting?


It's an old trick he picked up from his buddy Reeves Gabrels. Or so he tells me...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

iaresee said:


> It's an old trick he picked up from his buddy Reeves Gabrels. Or so he tells me...



That makes complete sense now.

It's a prepared guitar.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

fraser said:


> actually, it looks as if hes using his foot to mute when necessary, and also to hit certain harmonics at key moments. thats pretty advanced for his age.:smile:


i thought it was the chuck berry duck walk, AKA rock move #1


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful baby! You must be very proud...great to see them get an early start.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO

The foot in the air is classic.

Great picture, and one that will likely be shown at family gatherings (maybe at his wedding) for years to come.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cool pic! Can't help smiling after seeing the pic. Cool little kid you got in there Ian.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome pic........yer young un obviously got his good looks from his mom....lol
Gerry


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just don't show him any vids of Pete Townsend in action until he is old enough to have his own guitars.


----------

